# Alix Doing Well



## Ken (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Folks!
If any are wondering about where Alix has been lately, she's home recovering from her gall bladder surgery yesterday (Wed.) while I attempt to attend to her every wish to make her comfortable.  (As per ususal.).
She's a little sore, but is doing well...and I'm sure she'll be back her posting like crazy in no time.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2007)

That's greast news, Ken.  Gie her our regards and spoil her for us.


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad to here she's doing well and on the mends. I have had many friends and family who have had that procediure done. They all comment on how much better they feel with that galbladder gone. Get well soon!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 6, 2007)

My best wishes for her speedy full recovery.  Hope she will be ready for all the Christmas fun soon!


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 6, 2007)

Tell Alix we wish her speedy and commfortable recovery!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 6, 2007)

Ken, be sure to tell her that when my dad had his gall bladder removed, he lost 20 pounds without trying!  (If she's anything like me, she'll taste the lemonade in the lemon of her operation!

Hope she'll be back in working order for the Holidays!


----------



## jkath (Dec 6, 2007)

Big hugs to Alix for me, Ken?
And, a big thank you for taking care of one of our most special family members!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2007)

ken, this isn't going to sound right, but i was thinking about your wife last night. 

umm, i mean, i was starting to worry a bit about why i haven't seen yous guys around. i was hoping it was nothing more than a computer dealio.

glad to hear alix is ok. tell her we miss her, and hurry back. elfie and gb are starting to draw up their plans for world domination again.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ken! I am sure you and the girls ae treating her like a queen right now  Let her know I am think of her and hoping her recovery is quick and painless.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Ken.  Give Alix a hug from Sofie and me!


----------



## redkitty (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad she is recovering and has you taking good care of her!

Maybe you should bake her a PIE!  

PIE makes everything better!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad to hear she's home and being taken care by those who love her.  Just toss her a crochet hook and tell her she can PM me any time with questions.  She'll know what that means.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Ken,
Tell Alix, we miss her and to just rest and get strong...Enjoy the peace and quiet.We don't get pampered very often...

kadesma


----------



## Buck (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad to hear all's well.  Wishing a speedy recovery


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2007)

((((((((((((((((((Miss Alix))))))))))))))))))))


I have more if you need them!!!!!

Take Care..


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 6, 2007)

*Gall Bladder*

Ken, tell Alix she is going to have to give me verbatim about how all this happened.  I still have my gall bladder AND my appendix too.  Everyone seems to have to be having these two parts removed.  Why can't I just ask the doctor to take them before they give me pain or trouble?  (Watch now, because I said I still got them, they will start giving me trouble)  Most everyone I know do not have them anymore.  Can someone be born without them? So, rather than continuing to annoy you with these questions, Ken, do you still have your appendix and gall bladder?  Ought to take a poll here about who does and who doesn't.  I am sure everyone knows or should know I am not young thing anymore.  

Alix usually tells  me everything straight forward.  No mincing of words.  So tell her not to spare  my feelings and ask her to  let me know how bad it hurts.  I don't wish her any pain.  Just so thankful you are there Ken to make her feel as comfortable as possible.  I know she does the same for you.  Gives you all the pats on the hand and cheeks she can.  After all, what else is marriage for but to try to make each other happy?  

thanks Ken, for all you do.


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 6, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> Ken, tell Alix she is going to have to give me verbatim about how all this happened. I still have my gall bladder AND my appendix too. Everyone seems to have to be having these two parts removed. Why can't I just ask the doctor to take them before they give me pain or trouble? (Watch now, because I said I still got them, they will start giving me trouble) Most everyone I know do not have them anymore. Can someone be born without them? So, rather than continuing to annoy you with these questions, Ken, do you still have your appendix and gall bladder? Ought to take a poll here about who does and who doesn't. I am sure everyone knows or should know I am not young thing anymore.


Knock on Wood! I still have all my parts too! (well except my teeth. Floss people Floss!) So you aren't the only one. God gave us those parts, we usually do something (eat, drink,) to them and then they have to go.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 6, 2007)

*Renee*

I am knocking on wood as you said.  How often and how long do I have to knock on wood?  Maybe you discovered something!  I floss my teeth already.  Maybe flossing prevents this type of happening, ho, ho, ho.  Whatever, I am happy you floss Renee and continue to keep doing it.  My own mother always had her teeth in her apron cause she never could get the teeth to fit right.  Now my own brother going through the same thing.  Mom always said the best  are you own.  

Renee, maybe we should form some kind of club?  Figure out what we are doing that may be avoiding getting operations.  Never realized how different we all are.  Glad to hear you have not experienced loss of your gall bladder.  Keep in touch.  I want to know what happens to you.  Thanks for sharing.  Not everyone wants to tell you if they have or not have all their parts.


----------



## csalt (Dec 6, 2007)

*Alix I hope you feel better in time to enjoy a wonderful and blessed Christmas with Ken, while he carries on wating on you hand, foot and finger!*


----------



## Dina (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ken.  Hugs to Alix and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 6, 2007)

Get well soon Alix!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 6, 2007)

hey Alix, take it easy and come back soon, we miss your input!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 6, 2007)

Hope you're up on your feet soon, Alix. Ken, it's awesome that Alix has such a devoted and caring hubby. (If any of us have surgery, do you think she'd share for a couple of days????)


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 7, 2007)

I wondered where she was.  Thanks for the update, Ken, and please wish her well from me.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

That's great. Give her a hug for me too, just not too tight.


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all! I'm doing just fine and would have been on here sooner but I was still a little dopey from the anaesthetic. I didn't want to post anything too weird. LOL. The surgery was a breeze, as usual its just the build up to it that melts my brain. The actual recovery is fine at the moment. 

ITK, don't worry about keeping all your "parts" if they bug you at all, trust me, you will know it! The gallbladder attacks were pretty nasty, (worse than labour pain!) but the actual surgery and the attendant pain there is minor. I'm doing just Advil now, left the T3's behind sometime yesterday. I don't think you should consider having anything removed just so it won't bug you later. Keep what you have as long as you can!

Thanks again everyone for all the good wishes. I felt them all. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{DC Family}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sattie (Dec 7, 2007)

Appreciate the update Ken, tell her that I hope she has a speedy recovery and to hurry back!!! We miss her!

Ok, just saw Alix's post... welcome back girlie!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 7, 2007)

Ken said:


> Hi Folks!
> If any are wondering about where Alix has been lately, she's home recovering from her gall bladder surgery yesterday (Wed.) while I attempt to attend to her every wish to make her comfortable. (As per ususal.).
> She's a little sore, but is doing well...and I'm sure she'll be back her posting like crazy in no time.


Oh my gosh, didn't know.  I hope she is doing okay, I understand a person feels new again when gallbladder stuff is fixed.  My MIL was a new person.
Wish her well please. Since I just had kidney surgery, I know how she feels.
Tell her I'm getting her my lavender seeds ready to ship. Had to wait for them to blossom.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2007)

Alix said:


> I'm doing just fine and would have been on here sooner but I was still a little dopey from the anaesthetic. I didn't want to post anything too weird.



Hey, that might have been kind of fun to read!  LOL  Glad you're back!



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> I don't think you should consider having anything removed just so it won't bug you later. Keep what you have as long as you can!


I agree!  It's funny, sometimes we don't know why we have a certain part, so we assume it has no function.  Even doctors said the appendix was an unnecessary part.  Recently, though, they have discovered its purpose.  I will have to see if I can find the article I read about it.  If I remember correctly, it had something to do with the immune system.  According to the article, the reason so many people in the U.S. and other developed countries have to have theirs removed is that we are so clean (over-all) and the appendix doesn't have to work very hard.  In countries where sanitation isn't so developed, they don't have a lot of appendectomies.  

Back to the topic now--Ken, take care of our sweet Alix!

Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update*

Alix, you must be feeling pretty good to get up for the computer!  You sound like yourself, not really complaining too much.  Except worse than labor?  that  sure doesn't sound good.  Everything else was tolerable, that is good.  Well,  now you know what it is like and when it is my turn I will want you to be by the computer to tell me what to do next.  No water break though did it?  Not many in my family have had gall bladder removed that I know of.  Only appendix but since i still have mine maybe the sanitation in my house isn't the best.  Someone said undeveloped countries have no appendectomies.  Well, they at least got something the is good.  Maybe since doesn't have best hospitalization no one knows what is going on.  I just will have to wait my turn and hope I am not one of those who has to wait in ER forever.  Did you Alix?  Or did they take you right away?  Boy, do I have my imagination going.  

Thank you so much for your time Alix and tell Ken to stay close.  Can you eat soup?  Crackers?


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> Alix, you must be feeling pretty good to get up for the computer!  You sound like yourself, not really complaining too much.  Except worse than labor?  that  sure doesn't sound good.  Everything else was tolerable, that is good.  Well,  now you know what it is like and when it is my turn I will want you to be by the computer to tell me what to do next.  No water break though did it?  Not many in my family have had gall bladder removed that I know of.  Only appendix but since i still have mine maybe the sanitation in my house isn't the best.  Someone said undeveloped countries have no appendectomies.  Well, they at least got something the is good.  Maybe since doesn't have best hospitalization no one knows what is going on.  I just will have to wait my turn and hope I am not one of those who has to wait in ER forever.  Did you Alix?  Or did they take you right away?  Boy, do I have my imagination going.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time Alix and tell Ken to stay close.  Can you eat soup?  Crackers?



Hey ITK, I met with the surgeon some time ago and had Dec 5th booked as my date to have surgery. No ER for me. And I can eat anything I want whenever I want it. Today my work buddies sent me a box of Cookies by George cookies and they are soooo delicious! Ken has taken a few days off to look after me but will go back to work on Monday. The nurse told him he has to do all the cooking and cleaning for 6 weeks! LOL. We know she was only joking though. I'm just limited in how much I'm allowed to lift for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad to see that you are in such good spirits!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2007)

buckytom said:


> elfie and gb are starting to draw up their plans for world domination again.



GB!!!!!!!!!!  I told you not to tell anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!  geez! 

You're a good man Ken!!  Thanks for taking care of our girl and thanks for the update.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2007)

Alix said:


> but I was still a little dopey from the anaesthetic.



ouf, ouf, ouf, maa thongue ith bweeding


----------



## Ken (Dec 7, 2007)

GB said:


> I am sure you and the girls are treating her like a queen right now  .


 
Anyone know where to get palm fronds in Edmonton in December?  And I need some tips on how to peel grapes.


----------



## Ken (Dec 7, 2007)

jkath said:


> Big hugs to Alix for me, Ken?
> And, a big thank you for taking care of one of our most special family members!


 
Will do!  And let me take this opportunity to subtlely point out to everyone that it's been June since I've had any Karma.    (People, I can't catch Alix without regular contributions for no reason whatsoever.)

Oh, Alix is ringing her bell again for me....gotta go!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 7, 2007)

Alix, I'm so glad you are feeling better and recovering nicely from your surgery. Ken, thanks so much for the update.  Hug eachother for me!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2007)

You know...laughing after abdominal surgery hurts. Ken is so BAD for that. He gets me giggling without half trying and then when he sees me trying to hold my guts together as I'm laughing HE starts laughing and well...you can imagine how bad it can be.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2007)

Keep on healing!  Hugs to you.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2007)

well, mrs. alix, you've got some gall getting an operation and not telling us in advance so we'd be all worried and stuff.

check this oot. http://carlnelsondc.com/Originals/Texts/You've_Got_Some_Gall.pdf

kudos to ken for getting you through this, for post op care, for thinking of us and letting us know what was going on, and for making sure the stitches hold tight.

3 cheers for ken!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 8, 2007)

Alix, I am so glad to hear that you are doing better.  I have a couple of friends who have had their gallbladders out and they seem to be fine.  Get well soon and I would use that no lifting to your upmost advantage over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Heal quickly Alix I know you will as for the laughing thats a hard one.But laughing is a great healer


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh BT, I had a lot of "gall"???? Ouch! Between you and Ken I am going to be using the line, "Stop, my recent surgery a LOT!"

Honestly, I'm amazed at how much better my tummy feels already. I didn't realize how queasy I was feeling most of the time. Or should I say "bilious".  

Hmm, I'm betting that 25lbs I lost in the last year or so is going to find its way back home isn't it? Dang!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2007)

Hope you feel good by now. My wife and I went to LV for a trip after like 5 days of her surgery and she did great, so hope your recovery is just as easy.


----------

